# Ever seen an ad........



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

...that makes you feel like you should rescue a goat?  
I always look online for any goats for sale just to see what's out there, I guess. I hate the ads with pics of goats that look dull,skinny and unhealthy...wish I could take 'em all in.

I may be new, but I can still tell what a healthy animal looks like :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, it does break your heart.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I saw two goats pictures I almost went an picked up. They were mini Lamancha's and they were living in squalor. Their hooves were elf shoes, they were standing in piles of manure and there was trash and scrap metal all over their pen. one of the pictures showed their water container and it was mucky. They were skinny and the black one had turned brown. They were gone by the time I got my parents to ok on it. I hope they went to a good home.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's awful  I would never sell an animal in bad condition....I would get it healthy first at least!

I hope they did get a good home, I can't stand to see junk and trash in the pens, or stagnant water...


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Yep I do the same on craigslist, and I've seen ads like this. Very sad


----------



## goatgirl9716 (Jun 22, 2013)

But you don't know if they caught the animals at a sleepy time and there was ba lighting or from unflattering animals. And maybe they were just about to scrub out the water container. Maybe that's not the only source of water available. And maybe they don't know how to clip hooves and didn't know that them getting long would be a problem. Come on people I mean I love animals and goats are my favorite of all but u don't know what all the circumstances are. And maybe, just maybe, the people are selling them because they can't afford to care for them or themselves anymore. Times are tough


----------



## goatgirl9716 (Jun 22, 2013)

goatgirl9716 said:


> But you don't know if they caught the animals at a sleepy time and there was ba lighting or from unflattering animals. And maybe they were just about to scrub out the water container. Maybe that's not the only source of water available. And maybe they don't know how to clip hooves and didn't know that them getting long would be a problem. Come on people I mean I love animals and goats are my favorite of all but u don't know what all the circumstances are. And maybe, just maybe, the people are selling them because they can't afford to care for them or themselves anymore. Times are tough


*angles not unflattering animals lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

goatgirl9716 said:


> But you don't know if they caught the animals at a sleepy time and there was ba lighting or from unflattering animals. And maybe they were just about to scrub out the water container. Maybe that's not the only source of water available. And maybe they don't know how to clip hooves and didn't know that them getting long would be a problem. Come on people I mean I love animals and goats are my favorite of all but u don't know what all the circumstances are. And maybe, just maybe, the people are selling them because they can't afford to care for them or themselves anymore. Times are tough


There are a few goat owners around here. Anyone could drive down the road and see how goats or any animal should be treated. There is a difference between ignorance and neglect. No amount of bad lighting or unfaltering posing can cover that up. I am not judgmental of people but there comes a point when I didn't know better is no longer valid excuse in my opinion.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I strongly agree with xymenah. Even if they were just about to scrub the water bucket, wouldn't they have the sense to not put it in the picture? And it shouldn't have gotten that dirty in the first place if they changed the water daily. Even if it wasn't the only source of water, it shouldn't even have been made available. And when a goats hooves are that long they have to be walking bad, and it is just common sense to know that something is wrong and needs to be done. With any animal you own comes responsibilities, that includes learning about the care of the animal. If you cannot properly take care of them, get rid of them(which is what I suspect these people were doing). Sorry for my rant, but in my opinion, there is no excuse, ignorance or no, to neglect an animal.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

All the time! I could get on our local craigslist right now and find about half a dozen skinny, underfed goats that need to be rescued.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goatgirl9716 said:


> But you don't know if they caught the animals at a sleepy time and there was ba lighting or from unflattering animals. And maybe they were just about to scrub out the water container. Maybe that's not the only source of water available. And maybe they don't know how to clip hooves and didn't know that them getting long would be a problem. Come on people I mean I love animals and goats are my favorite of all but u don't know what all the circumstances are. And maybe, just maybe, the people are selling them because they can't afford to care for them or themselves anymore. Times are tough


I see what you are saying but the types of pics I am talking about show some really poor conditions, living and physical. It doesn't take money to keep the pen from having trash in it. And water should NEVER be green. I bleach my girls pails out when they start trying to go green....bleach is cheap.As far as having another source of water available? Why would you keep a mosquito breeding ground around anyway? If they had fresh water available, they wouldn't use that anyhow.
So, yeah, I know what you are saying, but if you can't afford to keep them, and they don't sell right off,eat them before they get unhealthy. It's the kinder thing to do, for them and your family.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Maggie said:


> All the time! I could get on our local craigslist right now and find about half a dozen skinny, underfed goats that need to be rescued.


 so sad! It's like that around here at times too....but we also have some really healthy ones too.


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow people around here are desent about it they don't treat animals that way.animals are God animals not just our animals they are Gods


----------

